# Create transparent strip watermark using lightroom 3?



## kenwood (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it possible to create transparent strip watermark, similar to the picture below, in lightroom?  I have a script to do it in PS, but I prefer to get everything done in LR if possible.  Thanks.


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_y0h7WPaM0Rk/TRqIYUleW2I/AAAAAAAADsQ/wSa6wTRs5YY/s1600/TJK_SL003.jpg


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 23, 2011)

The trick is to create a transparent image - PNG generally works best. You can then use this in Print where you make it the Identity Plate, or in the Export dialog where you can edit the watermark and select a graphic. See http://x-equals.com/blog/?p=6622 for a lengthier explanation.

John


----------

